# Emo or virtue



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm looking to add a low priced two channel amp to add to my system. I will be using a H/K 240 as a pre for now. Emo has the UPA-2 on sale for $269 with free shipping and the virtue one is about the same cost. Which amp would be the best to add?


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

tooskinny said:


> I'm looking to add a low priced two channel amp to add to my system. I will be using a H/K 240 as a pre for now. Emo has the UPA-2 on sale for $269 with free shipping and the virtue one is about the same cost. Which amp would be the best to add?


See here: 
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=40411&page=2


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

I kind of like the idea of the Virtue minus the H/K as a pre :blockhead:


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Hugh said:


> See here:
> http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=40411&page=2


Think I missed what you were pointing out?


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

dweekie said:


> I kind of like the idea of the Virtue minus the H/K as a pre :blockhead:


The only reason for the H/K would be for volume control. I do like to listen to multi channel music at times as well.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

tooskinny said:


> Think I missed what you were pointing out?


I have some integrated amps for sale.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

Hugh said:


> I have some integrated amps for sale.


Great amps, but a little more than I was looking to spend.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a virtue one getting ready to ship out. I will pass along my impression when it arrives


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

the7comeback7kid said:


> I have a virtue one getting ready to ship out. I will pass along my impression when it arrives


can't wait to hear your impressions. Are you going to run it standalone?


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

tooskinny said:


> can't wait to hear your impressions. Are you going to run it standalone?


ps3->hdmi->Marantz 5003->Virtue one with 30w PSU->X-static

I will also be giving it a run with elt 525m's and some PSB's.

I also will be using it directly from my laptop through a creative x-fi to test with the ELT's to compare directly with the gizmo.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

the7comeback7kid said:


> ps3->hdmi->Marantz 5003->Virtue one with 30w PSU->X-static
> 
> I will also be giving it a run with elt 525m's and some PSB's.
> 
> I also will be using it directly from my laptop through a creative x-fi to test with the ELT's to compare directly with the gizmo.


Be interested to hear how they sound on the x-static.

I would be using a H/K to run Deftech BP10's and a MFW.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

I see Spearit Sound has the NAD C325BEE refurb on sale for $269 and free shipping and CI9060 for $469. Hmmm Emo or NAD?


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I did a mini review of the Virtue Two. In my system I found it far superior to my Outlaw 7100 and the x-amp:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=39970


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Just got my virtue and am breaking it in. Have about 5 hours of listening with it now and thus far is seems like a nice little amp. To be honest I think it sounded better on my x-ls's than with my xstatiks. Who knows we will give them some more break in and see where things go. SP3 comes tomorrow so we will see what will stay.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

the7comeback7kid said:


> Just got my virtue and am breaking it in. Have about 5 hours of listening with it now and thus far is seems like a nice little amp. To be honest I think it sounded better on my x-ls's than with my xstatiks. Who knows we will give them some more break in and see where things go. SP3 comes tomorrow so we will see what will stay.


 Let us know which one you end up keeping.
I should hook up the Virtue Two to my ref 1s and see how it sounds with them.


----------



## fortlee (Aug 20, 2008)

dvenardos said:


> I should hook up the Virtue Two to my ref 1s and see how it sounds with them.


I would be very interested to learn your experience! :scratchchin:


----------



## bobbyg1983 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hum... this thread just got me looking into the Virtue amps... they look very very cool (from a sound perspective).

Now visually... the Sensation is a stunner!!









WOW! I love that zebra wood. I think if I ordered one I would spec it exactly like that, what a cool piece of equipment. Not to mention me suspects that it sounds fantastic. Very cool.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Just hooked up the SP3 and holy ****...The music feels so much more alive. The detail flows from the drivers and dances in my ears. Really no contest. 

The audiophile 1 is a nice amp though. It isn't really meant to compete with the onix. Will give more opinion as it is drawn up.

One thing I did find odd was the greater level of bass that I received from the tubes than the other amps I have used as well as the receiver. I don't really feel the need to connect the sub.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

the7comeback7kid said:


> Just hooked up the SP3 and holy ****...The music feels so much more alive. The detail flows from the drivers and dances in my ears. Really no contest.
> 
> The audiophile 1 is a nice amp though. It isn't really meant to compete with the onix. Will give more opinion as it is drawn up.
> 
> One thing I did find odd was the greater level of bass that I received from the tubes than the other amps I have used as well as the receiver. I don't really feel the need to connect the sub.


Glad you found something that works for you. :rock:

I have to say though, that it has got to be a synergy thing because I am really picky and the Virtue Two with the Mini is just unbelievable, I have a hard time turning it off and going to bed. Of course, the Minis are a totally different speaker than the x-static. The Virtue Two gets everything there is to get out of the planar magnetics of the Minis.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have the top power supply? If not I wonder how different in SQ the one and the two are. In either case I kind of just want to keep mine hooked up to some monitors. The bass response and sq was fantastic on both monitors i used.


dvenardos said:


> Glad you found something that works for you. :rock:
> 
> I have to say though, that it has got to be a synergy thing because I am really picky and the Virtue Two with the Mini is just unbelievable, I have a hard time turning it off and going to bed. Of course, the Minis are a totally different speaker than the x-static. The Virtue Two gets everything there is to get out of the planar magnetics of the Minis.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

That Synergy thing always wins......:applause:


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

the7comeback7kid said:


> Do you have the top power supply? If not I wonder how different in SQ the one and the two are. In either case I kind of just want to keep mine hooked up to some monitors. The bass response and sq was fantastic on both monitors i used.





dweekie said:


> That Synergy thing always wins......:applause:


I have to go with dweekie I think it probably is a synergy thing. 
I don't have the 30/130 power supply, I am getting that next. The power supply is supposed to make a bigger difference than the upgrade from One to Two.
I haven't heard the x-statics, but the Minis are extremely detailed and warm speakers and the Virtue Two brings out all the detail. From reading reviews of the x-statics they don't seem to be as detailed. I will hook up the Two to my Ref 1s and see what that sounds like. The ref 1s are detailed but not warm (or lush is probably a better term) so that will be interesting to hear the difference.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Alright...to be fair I am ripping the cd's I can find to FLAC to get a better comparison. Unfortunately I think the audiophile one may be more accurate given the source material. So...another comparison with lossless audio.


Edit:

So after upgrading to Flac on a few albums I have to say the audiophile.one is performing much much better. Blame it on the source . 
Wow this little f*#&er can really jam. 
I am currently listening to Norah Jones album Not Too Late and it's fantastic.

I am now really torn about which amp I like better...
The audiophile is pulling out more detail, but the Onix gives a great organic and life-full performance.
Either way I win I suppose! 

I am looking forward to hearing how the Gizmo and the ELT's work together with a better source as well.
I better not fall in love as I have to give that setup away as a moving gift to the significant others' brother :-/


----------

